

Rethinking iOS App Store Reviews - kambain
https://medium.com/@hliriani/rethinking-ios-app-store-reviews-262a30ea4f69

======
mickael
The writer mixes two things: \- the app review experience as provided by
Apple, which is completely separated from the app itself. \- the prompt and
incentive added by the developer to guide the user to the right place on
iTunes to leave a review.

That said, yes, Apple need to provide an API for integrating app review
process into the app.

